# What are these?



## huffmnd (Jun 9, 2006)

Any ideas? I hope they load ok.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 9, 2006)

Marble rejects or beads, is there a hole?


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I don't know, they seem too big for beads, maybe something to do with marbles? Here are some more pics for an idea of size.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 10, 2006)

another


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 10, 2006)

and another


----------



## welddigger (Jun 11, 2006)

if they were marbles they would be awsome.maybe just some whimsey pieces.if you could tell us were you got them and any history or story that goes with them,unless you dug them then maybe what the age of other stuff you found arpund them was.anyway they a cool looking pieces of glass and thanx for sharing.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 11, 2006)

Really nice pieces of glass.  Could be decorative eggs, they look a bit too perfect up close to be marble castoffs.  Were they bought or found?


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 11, 2006)

I think they look like eggs too. Probably some kind of decorative piece.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi huffmnd,

 Look to be decorative glass eggs. They did make egg shaped pieces for darning and repairing socks long ago. Some were just egg shaped, solid or hollow. some had handles of wood or even glass.

 Cliff


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2006)

I bought these because they matched two others that were given to me some time back. I never did find out what the others were, they were black and white and had a solid green core. I had people telling me that they were glass eyes used for taxidermy but I really don't believe that because of the nailsea pattern on them and when I found these that pretty much told me that they are something else.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jun 11, 2006)

I think maybe welddigger is right on the money, they could be whimsey's.
 Often the glassblower would have a blob left over at lunch time and to clear the stem they would make all kinds of whimsey's, marbles, eggs, canes, paperweights etc, etc.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree I believe that they are some type of whimsey or end of the day item but I am just trying to find out for sure. Are there any marble collectors out there?


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 12, 2006)

Look like newer eggs that are showing up now days.Not end of day stuff.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 13, 2006)

I think I may have found the answer I found this on ebay 9 VINTAGE END OF DAY GLASS TEARDROP MARBLES maybe this is what they are anyway.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 13, 2006)

Not! There is more crap on Ebay than a Carolina Hog Farm. Worst place you can resort to to get an I.D. These are new ,modern glass from China.


----------



## c.m. arrington (Jun 19, 2006)

They could be sock darning eggs. They were slipped inside the sock to let the darner repair the hole.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 3, 2006)

They don't look like anything I would recognize as being old. They aren't marbles though and neither were the ones on abay


----------



## bottlecol345 (Sep 4, 2006)

Those look like some kind of decorative egg used on Easter. Those sometime turn up in Bottle dumps...


----------



## grugirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Geez, I kept reading this post thinking.. someone else say it.. I don't want to. I don't want to be inappropriate here or get kicked off but...

 If they are Asian made,  the chance is pretty good they could be some type of ben-wa balls. Some were elongated instead of simply circular like a round marble. 
 The fact that you found several together also makes me wonder if I could be correct. Usually, several of slightly different sizes were used together connected by a string.
 They were used for both sexual stimulation or exercising to strengthen the kegel muscle


----------



## grugirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is a good site for explaining their use and examples that looks to be like these only made of jade instead. 
 Notice the shape and sizes as well for comparison purposes.


----------



## grugirl (Mar 31, 2011)

oops, wouldn't let me post. Trying again here. 

http://calmspirit.net/jade_pearls/jade_ben_wa_balls.htm
 Fixed link


----------



## rdy2dig (Apr 1, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif] That is hilarious! The thread was active with us problem solving men racking our brains to find a match and a lady steps up and says, "uh guys......" LMAO


----------



## grugirl (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL.. yeah, I didn't want to be inappropriate at all but I figure you are all a bunch of professional collectors and adults. It is a huge piece of glass history that is often overlooked. They were made out of everything from glass and jade to wood and metal. Did you check out the article on them?


----------

